# PC hat einen Bluescreen sofort wenn er Internetzugang hat - gelöst



## Zahdok (9. April 2010)

*PC hat einen Bluescreen sofort wenn er Internetzugang hat - gelöst*

ich hab an meinem gamerpc kein internet bzw in meinem zimmer und deswegen stell ich den jeden monat nach unten um updates zu machen 
nur jetzt hat der einen bluescreen sobald der internet hat ?
woran kann das liegen ? 
ich mach grad schon ne systemwiederherstellung


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Könnte am LAN-Treiber liegen?

Wie lautet die genaue Stopfehlermeldung des Bluescreens?
Um was für ein System handelt es sich (insbes. welches Motherboard)? Welches Betriebssystem?


----------



## Ska1i (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Spontan würden mir folgende Quellen einfallen:
- LAN-Treiber, eher unwahrscheinlich, wenn's vorher immer geklappt hat...
- Trojaner oder Virus die nach Hause telefonieren und den Rechner abstürzen lassen?!
- Hardware, wahrscheinlich mit der Zeit einen abbekommen
- Windows, durch ein Update/Änderung was kaputt gemacht...


----------



## Zahdok (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

lan treiber und chipsatz hab ich schon geupdatet und trotzdem bekomm ich sofort einen bluescreen wenn der die erste anfrage ans netz schickt


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Wie sieht es mit der Stopfehlermeldung und deinen Systemangaben aus?


----------



## Zahdok (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

win vista 32-bit 
mainboard :asus p5kpl epu
ja und was ist noch wichtig dafür


----------



## Zahdok (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Zahdok (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

da steht dann "A problem has been detected Windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer" und darunter
INVALID_PROCESS_ATTECH_ATTEMPT


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Schau mal in den erweiterten Systemeinstellungen nach (Systemsteuerung\System und Sicherheit\System), ob dort bei den Einstellungen unter Starten und Wiederherstellen "Debuginformationen speichern -> Kernelspeicherabbild" eingestellt ist. Wenn ja, findest du darunter den Speicherpfad der Sicherungsdatei.
In diesem Fall könnte die Minidump, die zum letzten Bluescreen gespeichert wurde auch ausgelesen werden.
Hier ein kleine Anleitung dazu: Klick!


----------



## Zahdok (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: l160x86

FAULTING_MODULE: 8240c000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  491bcc58

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  5

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x5

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 824bde8a to 824d9b0d

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
8039db4c 824bde8a 00000005 84640910 8798e258 nt+0xcdb0d
8039db80 826465a3 84640910 8039db9c 87986030 nt+0xb1e8a
8039dbc4 82646358 84640910 006933f8 00020019 nt+0x23a5a3
8039dc14 8264606b 89001fb8 80e3bb00 84640910 nt+0x23a358
8039dc44 8264674f 84640910 00000000 00000000 nt+0x23a06b
8039dc58 82456c7a 80000d80 8039dcec 82454685 nt+0x23a74f
8039dc64 82454685 badb0d00 8039dcdc 8700319c nt+0x4ac7a
8039dcec 825af566 85482528 8039dd2c 00020019 nt+0x48685
8039de0c 825af841 85482528 00000002 42000000 nt+0x1a3566
8039de28 884ecde8 85482528 00000002 42000000 nt+0x1a3841
8039de7c 8cdc80dd 8039debc 877d7c20 00000004 ndis+0xe6de8
8039dec0 8cdc84ee 86cc7008 0030002e 8cdcc550 l160x86+0x60dd
8039dee8 8cdc8829 86cc7008 00000004 86cc7008 l160x86+0x64ee
8039df00 8cdc89be 86cc7008 86cc730c 86cc7008 l160x86+0x6829
8039df18 8cdc8bbe 00100006 00000000 8cdc3a04 l160x86+0x69be
8039df34 8cdc3a11 86cc7008 8039df64 884c6204 l160x86+0x6bbe
8039df40 884c6204 86cc7008 00000000 00000000 l160x86+0x1a11
8039df64 88407468 86c0e01c 00000000 00000000 ndis+0xc0204
8039df88 824b66a2 86c0e01c 870cf0e8 00000000 ndis+0x1468
8039dff4 824b42d5 8ac808d0 00000000 00000000 nt+0xaa6a2
8039dff8 8ac808d0 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt+0xa82d5
824b42d5 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 0x8ac808d0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
l160x86+60dd
8cdc80dd ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  b

SYMBOL_NAME:  l160x86+60dd

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  l160x86.sys

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## simpel1970 (9. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Nach der Auswertung zufolge hat dieser Treiber den Bluescreen ausgelöst:



> IMAGE_NAME: l160x86.sys



...der zum Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Drive gehört.
Deinstalliere den Lan-Treiber und installiere ihn neu.
Wenn deine Version die von der ASUS Seite ist, probiere die etwas aktuellere Version des Treibers: Klick!

Seit wann bestehen eigentlich die Probleme, bzw. weist du noch, was du vorher am System verändert hast? Evtl. eine neue Firewall oder Virenscanner installiert?

Edit: hier habe ich noch einen aktuellere Version des Treibers gefunden: Klick!


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ich bekomm ne fehlermeldung dass der ethernet port nicht gefunden wurde und dann bricht die intallation ab


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Mit beiden Versionen ausprobiert? Wenn ja, kannst du den vorherigen Treiber installieren?


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

beide haben die selbe fehlermeldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nur was lustig ist danach kommt die meldung "install process has been terminated"


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

also everest sagt meine netzwerkkarte ist die "Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Controller"


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ich hab grad alles an treibern dafür runtergeschmissen und den neuesten für genau den installiert und trotzdem gehts nicht -.-³ WARUM das kann doch nicht sein hab sogar alles deinstalliert was ich bis dahin installiert hab


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Wie ist es, wenn du die ältere Version von der ASUS Seite bzw. den von der Motherboard-Treiber-CD installierst? Geht dies auch nicht, dann deaktiviere den Viren- und Firewallsoftware und probiere es erneut. Sollte es immer noch nicht gehen, deinstalliere die Viren- und Firewallsoftware und probiere es erneut.

Welche Virenschutz- und Firewallsoftware ist installiert?

Hast du irgendetwas am System verändert bevor das Problem mit den Bluescreens aufgetreten ist (Hardware oder Software)?

Edit: Hast du aller Service Packs und Updates für Vista installiert? Wenn nicht, diese als erstes nachholen!


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

service pack ist das neueste und updates wollt ich ja machen aber geht ja halt nich 
da der pc sonst nie internet hat hab ich keine anti viren software installiert nur die windows firewall


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ich installier erstmal avira


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Lass mal die Virensoftware weg und installiere lieber die Updates. Die gibt es als Update Pack hier: Klick!

Die Treiberversion von CD schon probiert?


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

die cd kann ich nicht finden


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Achtung!
Bist du dir sicher, dass du nicht einmal einen falschen Treiber installiert hast.
Die Bluescreenauswertung gibt ja die l160x86.sys aus, die zum Atheros-Treiber gehört. Ich habe jedoch gerade auf der ASUS Homepage nach deinem Board (P5KPL/EPU) geschaut. Dort wird jedoch als LAN Controller ein RTL8111C-VCP-GR Gb LAN angegeben (ist von Realtek).
Wäre dann kein Wunder, wenn der Atheros Treiber kein Gerät findet.

Schau bitte noch mal genau nach, welches Board du hast. Ist es das P5KPL/EPU dann installiere bitte den aktuellsten Treiber von Realtek für dein Board: Klick! (Vista 32/64 Auto Installation Program (SID:1396124))


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

 treiber neu installiert und ich denk ja geil ich komm bis zur passworteingabe und grade dann - wech - 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Welchen Treiber hast du jetzt installiert?
Hast du noch mal überprüft, welches Motherboard du hast?

Werte bitte noch mal den Bluescreen aus, da diese Meldung nun einen anderen Bugcheckcode hat.

Edit: Hast du das Update-Pack schon installiert?


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

das war noch der alte treiber ich lad den neuen grad noch (sche** lahmes i-net)


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Vergiss bitte auch das Vista Update Pack nicht.


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

bei der installation vom treiber bekomm ich die fehlermeldung "the realtek network controller was not found - if deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable"


----------



## Bruce112 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Realtek RTL8111C-VCP-GR

du hast diesen board 

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

nimm den ersten der zertifiziert ist 2009 

steht irgendwo bei dir bei update realthek Pcie GBE family controller 

unter windows update habs zwar windows 7 

ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob das bei vista auch automatisch macht 

Realtek - Network - Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Installationsdatum: ‎12.‎03.‎2010 02:36
Installationsstatus: Erfolgreich
Updatetyp: Optional
Realtek Network software update released in December, 2009
Weitere Informationen: 
Winqual Help
Hilfe und Support: 
Select a Product Solution Center

was steht den bei dir unter geräte manager (netztwerkadapter) am besten mach ne bild hast du im bios eventuel abgeschaltet lan .

oder nimm den batterie raus von mainboard ,
vieleicht ist der batterie leer ? glaube nicht aber kann alles möglich sein


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ich hab vor ca. 2 wochen einmal die batterie rausgenommen weil ich die CPU zu hoch getaktet hab aber lan ist aktiviert und grade eben ist er mit lan kabel drin normal hochgefahren ich leg die cd ein die bei meinem mainboard dabei war - installation fertig 2 sek später bluescreen selber fehler


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*



> if deep sleep mode is enabled please plug the cable



War das Lan-Kabel angeschlossen beim installieren? Wenn nicht probiere das mal mit dem aktuellen Treiber von der Realtek Seite.



> 2 sek später bluescreen selber fehle



Welcher Fehler? Bluescreen? Welcher Stop-Fehlercode?


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

der beim 1. bild das liegt wahrscheinlich am alten treiber von der cd


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

AAAARGH neuesten treiber installiert und dann kommt n neuer fehler -.-



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Bitte immer die Minidumps (memory.dmp) mit dem Debugger auswerten, damit der Treiber, der den Bluescreen ausgelöst hat, bekannt ist.

Gehe mal in den Gerätemanager und deinstalliere den Lan-Controller unter "Netzwerkadapter".
Danach den aktuellsten Realtektreiber erneut installieren.


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

wenn ich das auswerten lass kommt das
ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

MODULE_NAME: ndis

FAULTING_MODULE: 82451000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49e02080

READ_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolStart
unable to get nt!MmSpecialPoolEnd
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeStart
unable to get nt!MmPoolCodeEnd
 91b5b768 

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

FAULTING_IP: 
nt+1dd043
8262e043 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  3

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 8262e043 to 8249efb9

STACK_TEXT:  
WARNING: Stack unwind information not available. Following frames may be wrong.
803ec7d8 8262e043 badb0d00 89026008 00000000 nt+0x4dfb9
803ec86c 8266de93 aae645a8 803ec910 9f787801 nt+0x1dd043
803ec8d8 826300ba 803eca74 803ec910 803ec90c nt+0x21ce93
803ec944 8262f9b6 aae645a8 803eca74 00000004 nt+0x1df0ba
803ec9fc 8262f336 97e3e0d0 803eca74 00000004 nt+0x1de9b6
803ecac0 8249bc7a 80001908 803ecb78 00000000 nt+0x1de336
803ecae0 8249ac15 badb0d00 803ecb58 82009259 nt+0x4ac7a
803ecb80 884ede58 40000000 80001908 87e13290 nt+0x49c15
803ecbdc 8cbca049 803ecc1c 86d0bb90 00000004 ndis+0xe6e58
803ecc20 8cbca416 86a86008 0030002e 8cbce550 0x8cbca049
803ecc48 8cbca751 86a86008 00000004 86a86008 0x8cbca416
803ecc60 8cbca8e6 86a86008 86a8630c 86a86008 0x8cbca751
803ecc78 8cbcaae6 00100006 00000000 8cbc59c6 0x8cbca8e6
803ecc94 8cbc59d3 86a86008 803eccc4 884c7204 0x8cbcaae6
803ecca0 884c7204 86a86008 00000000 00000000 0x8cbc59d3
803eccc4 88408468 86c8801c 00000000 00000000 ndis+0xc0204
803ecce8 824fb6a2 86c8801c 8687b0e8 00000000 ndis+0x1468
803ecd50 824f987d 00000000 0000000e 300ca100 nt+0xaa6a2
803ecd54 00000000 0000000e 300ca100 4f8b806f nt+0xa887d


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ndis+e6e58
884ede58 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  8

SYMBOL_NAME:  ndis+e6e58

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

IMAGE_NAME:  ndis.sys

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

irgentwie hat das alles keinen zweck muss ich mir jetzt echt n neues board holen ?


----------



## simpel1970 (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Die Treiberdatei ndis.sys gehört ebenfalls zum Netzwerk, ist jedoch ein Treiber von Microsoft.

Das Update Pack schon installiert? Bitte beantworte auch die Fragen, damit wir wissen, was du gemacht hast, bzw. was nicht.

Hast du schon den Netzwerkcontroller im Gerätemanager deinstalliert?


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ich hab den netzwerkcontroller im gerätemanager deinstalliert und das update pack lad ich grad


----------



## Zahdok (10. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ich hab die updates jetzt installiert aber nach einem start werd ich trotzdem aufgefordert einen ethernet treiber zu installieren


----------



## Zahdok (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Ich hab noch eine Netzwerkkarte gefunden nur ich finde dazu keine Treiber 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*



Zahdok schrieb:


> ich hab die updates jetzt installiert aber nach einem start werd ich trotzdem aufgefordert einen ethernet treiber zu installieren



Dann installiere nochmals den aktuellsten von Realtek.

Edit: Wenn es partout nicht klappen will, gibt es hier die Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte: Klick!
Im Bios vorher noch sicherheitshalber den Onboard Lan Controller deaktivieren.


----------



## Zahdok (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

also ich hab ja schon den neuesten treiber installiert auch mit eingestecktem lan kabel und trotzdem bekomm ich beim start die meldung "neue hardware gefunden usw"


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Kannst du bitte ein Screenshot vom Gerätemanager machen.


----------



## Zahdok (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

ich hab im bios ethernet deaktiviert und wenn ich dann mit lan kabel drin starte komm ich bis dahin


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gerätemanager :


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simpel1970 (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Zum Isatap-Adapter: Klick! Den kannst du laut Microsoft ignorieren.

Der Realtek Adapter ist korrekt installiert.

Hast du das Lan Kabel nun auch in der PCI-Lan-Karte drin?


----------



## Bruce112 (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

hast du schon mal dein hardware gewechselt ,von betriebsystem aus .
also sprich 

wenn du den intel chipsatz treiber installiert hast hast du da manuell den intel controller gesetzt ,oder hast du es automatisch installieren lassen .


genau so war das bei meinen alten amd athlohn der sound funktinierte nicht mehr weil ich den internen soundkarte irgendwie kaputt bekommen hatte .( Dursch den wechselerei der hardware )Der soundtreiber wo ich den installieren wollte ist der immer abgestürzt ,
XP 
hast du da eventuel zuviel rumgespielt bei der configaration .

dann hatte ich externe soundkarte gekauft mit den hatte es dann funktiniert 

ist der externe netzwerkarte überhaupt vista ready ?

norm,alerweise wenn du ne intel chipsatz treiber installiert nimmt er den direkt Microsoft zerfizierte Intel family controller hast du da was verstellt .

diese Grafikontroller die gelbe aufrufezeichen gibt schon bedenken klick auf rechte maus dann unter eigenschaften klicken was steht den da 

wenn es nicht geht dann eventuel Bios update +

deine externe netzwerkarte ist garnicht vista tauglich 

hier http://www.treiberupdate.de/treiber...ealtek-RTL8139_810xFamilyFastEthernetNIC.html


----------



## Zahdok (11. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

lan kabel ist in der PCI karte drin und ich bin jetzt echt verwirrt was ist nun damit los


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2010)

*AW: pc hat einen bluescreen sofort wenn er internetzugang hat*

Nach dem ersten Bild in deinem Post #43 zu urteilen, funktioniert die PCI-Lan-Karte.
Du bekommst nur kein Zugriff auf das Internet.
In dem Bild ist auch von mehreren Netzwerken die Rede, welche sind denn das? Kannst du davon noch einen Screenshot machen?
Gehst du mit deinem PC über einen Router ins Internet? Werden durch den Router feste IP Adressen verteilt oder ist der DHCP-Server aktiv?


----------



## Zahdok (12. April 2010)

*AW: PC hat einen Bluescreen sofort wenn er Internetzugang hat*

ich hab internet über satelit und eine feste ip


----------



## Zahdok (12. April 2010)

*AW: PC hat einen Bluescreen sofort wenn er Internetzugang hat*

Es geht ich hab wie letztes mal auch die verbindung zurückgesetzt und diesmal bin ich bis zum internet gekommen also vielen vielen dank für deine hilfe


----------



## simpel1970 (12. April 2010)

*AW: PC hat einen Bluescreen sofort wenn er Internetzugang hat - gelöst*

Prima das es wieder läuft.


----------

